# Urgent: Interconnected Smoke Alarm



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I you were in the US, I'd tell you that you're probably not interconnected to all the other units in the building. Just your own. The type of detector you write about is not "supervised". That is to say, even if you do set off the whole building (won't happen anyhow), nobody would know it was you anyhow. Just change the battery, and don't make a big song and dance out of the matter.


----------



## Crabby (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok I manned-up and did it, and everything was fine!

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shaker (Nov 25, 2007)

Crabby said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just moved to a flat in a big building, and the fire alarm in my room is beeping intermittently. I figure the backup battery must be running low, so I unscrew it, to find that it is also mains-powered, and it says "don't remove battery whilst connected to AC power".
> 
> ...


no if it is a interconnected fire alarm it will not effect it if you remove it to replace battery


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Crabby said:


> "don't remove battery whilst connected to AC power".


I'm not a resi. guy so help me out. Which brand(s) of smokes require this? Is this common or is this smoke so old it should replaced?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I doubt the OP will be back. This was a DIY question.


----------

